# [SOLVED] Will SIM card work from iphone 6 to 6 plus??



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

Can I put my SIM from AT&T from my iphone 6 into my iphone 6 plus? Do I have to do this to continue with my service at AT&T?

Do I bring in my 6 plus to AT&T to tell them to activate>>

Do I need a SIM card at all? 

I am off -contract? I am confused about this.

Will I need the SIM to continue on with all my same contacts and phone number?

Someone help me please:blush:


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Will SIM card work from iphone 6 to 6 plus??*

You CAN put the SIM from your 6 into your 6+. They are the same SIM.

You do NOT need to bring it into AT&T to activate. When you turn on the phone with the new SIM in it, it will walk you through activation.

You need a SIM if you are using ATT for service.

You need to check your contract status with ATT... unless you paid $600+ for your phone.. you are under some type of contract.

The SIM just associates to your ATT Cell Service account. You can use a different SIM if you want, as long as it is associated to the Cell Service account you want to use.


----------



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Will SIM card work from iphone 6 to 6 plus??*

thank you again Marty !


----------

